# Kay Nielsen



## HareBrain (Jul 26, 2014)

I must have seen one or two of his pictures before, but I don't remember having heard his name until today. Googled him and, wow! A cross between Arthur Rackham and Rodney Matthews. Stunning.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks vaguely familiar, I think I must've seen something of his before. I like.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 26, 2014)

Some incredible work there.  I'm picking up Edmund Dulac vibes rather than Arthur Rackham, and quite a number -- well, the black and white ones -- strongly remind me of Aubrey Beardsley.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 26, 2014)

Hmm, we might almost both have been reading this page.

From which:



> Arthur Rackham (born in 1867) looked to the work of the romantic school of art for inspiration. So did the early efforts of Dulac (born 1882). Nielsen (1886-1957) was influenced from the start by the more "modern" styles of Beardsley [...]



No mention of Rodney Matthews though.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 26, 2014)

Great minds evidently think alike!  

I came across Dulac's name a while ago. I thought we'd got something with his illustrations, but my first idea -- _The Arabian Nights_ -- has illustrations by Detmold, so now I'm going to have to turn our shelves upside down searching. Annoying this!  (Hmmm... I wonder if I simply ended up researching illustrators generally after looking up Detmold, though I don't recall finding Nielsen.)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 26, 2014)

As a child, I had fairy tale books with illustrations by Rackham and Nielsen (different books, not the same one), so I've been a fan of both as long as I can remember.

Dulac I discovered later.  I'm having difficulty here seeing any resemblance between Nielsen and Dulac.  Beardsley and Nielsen definitely.

I've never heard of Rodney Matthews or the Detmolds.  It sounds like I have some googling ahead of me.

Edit (after googling some images)-- I can see similarities between illustrations by the Detmold twins and Rackham.   Matthews makes me think of Frazetta and Vallejo.


----------



## Juliana (Jul 26, 2014)

I was given his beautiful *East of the Sun and West of the Moon* as a child. I still treasure it. His illustrations are simply wonderful.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 11, 2014)

Juliana said:


> I was given his beautiful *East of the Sun and West of the Moon* as a child. I still treasure it. His illustrations are simply wonderful.



I had this book delivered the other day, which has about 20 plates from that. I love it.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice! His illustrations are lovely. Enjoy.


----------

